# Maps of Arda etc.



## user16578

I think the map I found below is amazing...



*Source*: https://wallup.net/arda-the-silmari...lord-of-the-rings-j-r-r-tolkien-middle-earth/

I have tried to look for a thread with maps, but found none... maybe as of from here? 

Dou you know about other amazing maps concerning Arda etc.? feel free to add them here!












Source for the map above:

http://www.theonering.net/torwp/201...he-realms-of-beleriand-from-the-silmarillion/

A map that (partly) shows the sunken land of Beleriand after the devestating last battle of the First Age...






Source: http://www.anarda.net/tolkien/dibujos/mapas/goestetm.jpg

Lovely map of the Quest of Bilbo in The Hobbit






Source: http://www.anarda.net/tolkien/dibujos/mapas/gmap-there_and_back.jpg


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## user16578

wow esp. the one above is awesome!!
thnks


----------



## Starbrow

The Moria map is cool. I've never seen someone try to map the place before.


----------



## user16578

A Starbuck one... 






For me... too much ... 






Carpet...






Map by Tolkien himself...


----------

